# Cats won't eat tapeworm medicine.. What can I do?



## TwoCuteCats

At least one of our 3 cats has tape worms, so I bought some tapeworm medicine. I know that it's almost impossible to feed them the tablets by itself as they won't eat it, so I crushed one of the tablets and mixed it into the favorite food of our kitties and separated Nancy (our Blue Russian) into a room (as I need to know which cat already ate the medicine and which ones didn't because I don't want to risk feeding each cat more than the required dose)
So, I put Nancy with food, water and litter box in one of our bedrooms at 4 PM and she still has not eaten anything of the food even though it's her favorite food.. It seems like the medicine adds some smell that she doesn't like.. I'm really glueless on how to get our cats to eat the medicine.. Is there a liquid version of tape worm medicine that I can just spray into their mouth?? What other methods can we use to get her to eat the medicine if even their favorite food (Sheba) won't make them eat their medicine?? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## coaster

What's the medicine you tried using?


----------



## Huge2

Hide the pill in a bit of cheese. I had the same problem with pegs when she got a bit of eczema. She wouldn't touch anything if this pill had been sprinkled on. But the Cheese thing really worked. 

Oh if she doesn't like cheese, put it in another soft treat she loves.


----------



## Dave_L

At their last visit, the vet tech gave my kittens big Drontal tablets, because one was suspected of having a tapeworm.

She held each kitten's mouth closed, forcing him to swallow the tablet.


----------



## TwoCuteCats

coaster said:


> What's the medicine you tried using?


Tradewinds Tape Worm Tabs..(Praziquantel)


----------



## TwoCuteCats

Huge said:


> Hide the pill in a bit of cheese. I had the same problem with pegs when she got a bit of eczema. She wouldn't touch anything if this pill had been sprinkled on. But the Cheese thing really worked.
> 
> Oh if she doesn't like cheese, put it in another soft treat she loves.


Well, her favorite treat is Sheba, so I sprinkled the pill into sheba.. She wouldn't eat a single bite.. She just smelled it and didn't eat it. She doesn't eat cheese...Tried also to mix it into her favorite dry food and she spit out the tablet once she got to it..


----------



## sinister7

My only method is wrap them tight in a towel so the cant scratch you, grab the back of their necks and shove the medicine in as far as you can. Then try to hold their mouths shut till they swallow. Then put them down and run like ****. Then my cat will usually throw it up :roll: 

My one cat I can sit on my lap open his mouth and just put the medicine in... the other I have to wear kevlar .

____________________________________________-

How to give the cat a pill

1. Pick cat up and cradle it in the crook of your left arm as if holding a baby. Position right forefinger and thumb on either side of cat's mouth and gently apply pressure to cheeks while holding pill in right hand. As cat opens mouth pop pill into mouth. Allow cat to close mouth and swallow.
2. Retrieve pill from floor and cat from behind sofa. Cradle cat in left arm and repeat process.
3. Retrieve cat from bedroom, and throw soggy pill away.
4. Take new pill from foil wrap, cradle cat in left arm holding rear paws tightly with left hand. Force jaws open and push pill to back of mouth with right forefinger. Hold mouth shut for a count of ten.
5. Retrieve pill from goldfish bowl and cat from top of wardrobe. Call spouse from garden.
6. Kneel on floor with cat wedged firmly between knees, hold front and rear paws. Ignore low growls emitted by cat. Get spouse to hold head firmly with one hand while forcing wooden ruler into mouth. Drop pill down ruler and rub cat's throat vigorously.
7. Retrieve cat from curtain rail, get another pill from foil wrap. Make note to buy new ruler and repair curtains. Carefully sweep shattered figurines and vases from hearth and set to one side for gluing later.
8. Wrap cat in large towel and get spouse to lie on cat with head just visible from below armpit. Put pill in end of drinking straw, force mouth open with pencil and blow down drinking straw.
9. Check label to make sure pill not harmful to humans, drink glass of water to take taste away. Apply Band-Aid to spouse's forearm and remove blood from carpet with cold water and soap.
10. Retrieve cat from neighbor's shed. Get another pill. Place cat in cupboard and close door onto neck to leave head showing. Force mouth open with dessert spoon. Flick pill down throat with elastic band.
11. Fetch screwdriver from garage and put cupboard door back on hinges. Apply cold compress to cheek and check records for date of last tetanus jab. Throw Tee-shirt away and fetch new one from bedroom.
12. Ring fire brigade to retrieve cat from tree across the road. Apologize to neighbor who crashed into fence while swerving to avoid cat. Take last pill from foil-wrap.
13. Tie cat's front paws to rear paws with garden twine and bind tightly to leg of dining table, find heavy duty pruning gloves from shed. Push pill into mouth followed by large piece of fillet steak. Hold head vertically and pour 2 pints of water down throat to wash pill down.
14. Get spouse to drive you to the emergency room, sit quietly while doctor stitches fingers and forearm and removes pill remnants from right eye. Call furniture shop on way home to order new table.
15. Arrange for SPCA to collect cat and ring local pet shop to see if they have any hamsters.



How to give the dog a pill

1. Wrap it in bacon.


----------



## TwoCuteCats

Dave_L said:


> At their last visit, the vet tech gave my kittens big Drontal tablets, because one was suspected of having a tapeworm.
> 
> She held each kitten's mouth closed, forcing him to swallow the tablet.


I couldn't do that myself..I'd have the doctor do that.. I'd feel too bad if I would force them to swallow it...


----------



## Mom of 4

My vet showed me how he pills cats.
With their body parallel to the floor, place your right hand on top of the cat's head. Your index finger and thumb should be closest to the cat's nose, while the heeel of the hand rests toward the back of the cat's head. Place your index finger and thumb on opposite sides of the cat's mouth, gently grabbing the upper jaw while the heel of your hand remains steady,
As you gently pull back on your , the nose of the cat should start pointing to the ceiling and the mouth opens.
Pop the pill in, to the back of the mouth, and let the nose down just enoughfor the mouth to close. Hold the nose there, gently rubbing the neck with the left hand, if necessary, to stimulate swallowing. The tongue comes out when the pill is gone.
It just took me longer to type this than it does to pill the cat. If you don't have someone to hold the cat's body for you, wrap them in a towel.


----------



## TwoCuteCats

Dave_L said:


> At their last visit, the vet tech gave my kittens big Drontal tablets, because one was suspected of having a tapeworm.
> 
> She held each kitten's mouth closed, forcing him to swallow the tablet.


I couldn't do that myself..I'd have the doctor do that.. I'd feel too bad if I would force them to swallow it...


----------



## Mom of 4

Duh, double post. Sorry.


----------



## TwoCuteCats

Dave_L said:


> At their last visit, the vet tech gave my kittens big Drontal tablets, because one was suspected of having a tapeworm.
> 
> She held each kitten's mouth closed, forcing him to swallow the tablet.


I couldn't do that myself..I'd have the doctor do that.. I'd feel too bad if I would force them to swallow it...


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous

Mom of 4 said:


> My vet showed me how he pills cats.
> With their body parallel to the floor, place your right hand on top of the cat's head. Your index finger and thumb should be closest to the cat's nose, while the heeel of the hand rests toward the back of the cat's head. Place your index finger and thumb on opposite sides of the cat's mouth, gently grabbing the upper jaw while the heel of your hand remains steady,
> As you gently pull back on your , the nose of the cat should start pointing to the ceiling and the mouth opens.
> Pop the pill in, to the back of the mouth, and let the nose down just enoughfor the mouth to close. Hold the nose there, gently rubbing the neck with the left hand, if necessary, to stimulate swallowing. The tongue comes out when the pill is gone.
> It just took me longer to type this than it does to pill the cat. If you don't have someone to hold the cat's body for you, wrap them in a towel.



That's the method that has worked best for me, too (in most cases). I have had a few cats, however, that have been absolutely impossible to pill. For them, I would mash the pill very finely (not leaving any "spittable" pieces), mix the mashed powder in margarine or petroleum jelly, and spread it on the front legs (not leaving any blobs...... also "spittable"). It's a rare cat who won't clean his legs, even if the taste is unsavory. 

[/u]


----------



## Huge2

Brilliant post Sinister


----------



## Heather102180

PetSmart carries a package of stuff called pill pockets. It's like $7 I think. They are treats but they have a little opening so you can stick the pill in it and hide the treat that way. Usually they eat the pill pocket without hesitance. But if the pill is too big, you might have to cut it in half and administer with two pill pockets.

Another method is doing what you said you would feel bad doing...forcing them to swallow it. Believe me, they may not like being forced to swallow it but it's a heck of a lot better than having tape worms.

My cat eventually caught on to the pill pocket trick so I had to resort to giving him the pill myself and making him swallow. It's a lot easier than I though it would be. Catch them when they are asleep. Have your pill in one hand and press the side of their mouth with the other...it makes them open up and you throw the pill in their mouth and massage their throat and it goes down with no problem. If you feel bad doing it, give them some treats as a follow up...that will also help push the pill down if it's stuck anywhere.


----------



## TwoCuteCats

Heather102180 said:


> PetSmart carries a package of stuff called pill pockets. It's like $7 I think. They are treats but they have a little opening so you can stick the pill in it and hide the treat that way. Usually they eat the pill pocket without hesitance. But if the pill is too big, you might have to cut it in half and administer with two pill pockets.
> 
> Another method is doing what you said you would feel bad doing...forcing them to swallow it. Believe me, they may not like being forced to swallow it but it's a heck of a lot better than having tape worms.
> 
> My cat eventually caught on to the pill pocket trick so I had to resort to giving him the pill myself and making him swallow. It's a lot easier than I though it would be. Catch them when they are asleep. Have your pill in one hand and press the side of their mouth with the other...it makes them open up and you throw the pill in their mouth and massage their throat and it goes down with no problem. If you feel bad doing it, give them some treats as a follow up...that will also help push the pill down if it's stuck anywhere.


We are actually leaving towards PetSmart right now as my wife volunteers at the cat adoption program (cleaning the cages and doing adoptions).. We will ask for the pill pockets!! Thanks!!


----------



## coaster

TwoCuteCats said:


> .....so I crushed one of the tablets ....


I've used Tape Worm Tabs and as I recall, they have a kind of a glazed surface. I know it makes it easier to crush tablets and mix them in food, but it may nullify the effectiveness. These kinds of tablets are made to be swallowed and dissolved in the stomach. If they're crushed into powder it exposes the active drug to digestive juices faster than is supposed to happen and may reduce the bioavailability of the drug.

Also, I think, based on the way praziquantel works, it's best given on an empty stomach. The tapeworms will be exposed to the active drug faster and in the most concentrated dose. I can't remember if it says that in the instructions; it just seems logical, knowing how it works.


----------



## TwoCuteCats

coaster said:


> TwoCuteCats said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....so I crushed one of the tablets ....
> 
> 
> 
> I've used Tape Worm Tabs and as I recall, they have a kind of a glazed surface. I know it makes it easier to crush tablets and mix them in food, but it may nullify the effectiveness. These kinds of tablets are made to be swallowed and dissolved in the stomach. If they're crushed into powder it exposes the active drug to digestive juices faster than is supposed to happen and may reduce the bioavailability of the drug.
> 
> Also, I think, based on the way praziquantel works, it's best given on an empty stomach. The tapeworms will be exposed to the active drug faster and in the most concentrated dose. I can't remember if it says that in the instructions; it just seems logical, knowing how it works.
Click to expand...

We bought the pill pockets and will see if they'll work..


----------



## TwoCuteCats

We bought the pill pockets and it worked.. Now we have to try the same with our 2 other cats..


----------



## Heather102180

So glad the pill pockets worked! Hopefully it will with the other two also! Keep us posted.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

There are liquid meds for worms. Its called Nemex. We give it to all the kittens anc cats coming into foster homes.

My vet was always be able to give my tuxy a pill, liquid meds or shots with no struggle from him. I complained that that was not what happened when we get home and have to continue the meds. 

He laughed and said he would let me in one a little secret. Usually a cat is so scared when at the vet they are willing to take meds without a struggle. :evil: 

Thats just not fair.


----------



## coaster

Mitts & Tess said:


> ....He laughed and said he would let me in one a little secret. Usually a cat is so scared when at the vet they are willing to take meds without a struggle. .....


Oh, no, the evil enforcers of veterinary medicine's most secret and ancient brotherhood and sisterhood will come by your house at 2:39 am, dressed in black surgical scrubs, caps and gowns, and will abduct you and take you away to their damp and dark dungeon secreted in the remotest recesses of the forest in order to await your punishment for revealing trade secrets. :lol:


----------



## Huge2

Oh mu god! Flee for your life!


----------



## Mitts & Tess

I just talked to the director of our TNR group. She said Nemex wouldnt do tapeworm. That we opt for getting the shot for the cats of I think its called Droncit. She said the pills are to diffacult to get down so we opt for the shot at the vet.

They might let you do a walk in to just get the shot. Our vets let us do that on a lot of things. Maybe its the volume of cats we bring thru. Im not sure. 

Good luck on this. Nothing is more frustrating than a cat that wont take its pill when it is what is going to help it!


----------



## Kobster

There is a new deworming product on the market now for cats called Profender that is a topical treatment, works much the same as advantage, except instead of treating fleas, it treats worms. Gets tapes, hooks and rounds. Ask your vet about it. Best part, one treatment is all you need, no second shot or pill.


----------



## BoscosMum

DANG!!!!

Maybe I am irritated because I have had 6 children!!!
Try giving a sick 2 year old antibiotics..............

Straddle the cat and just stick the pill down his/her dang throat!
Simple. there you go!!! Tapeworm pills are nothing!


Sorry kids.....I dont get it!


----------



## Loving_My_Cats

I've always had to make my cats swallow pills, not fun, and man some are STRONG and put up a fight. But it's the best way and the fasted to ensure they got their med.


----------



## coaster

Maybe it's that people are afraid of the teeth? It's been my observation that the front teeth aren't really all that sharp and if you keep your fingers away from the knife-edge molars you're really not too likely to get hurt. It's not that hard to pry a cat's mouth open and you don't have to get a finger all that close to the molars to get a pill down beyond the arch in the tongue.

And I think that cats are usually reluctant to bite their humans anyway. That's what I've noticed anyway.....they hold back on chomping down when they sense my finger in there. They really don't want to hurt me.....they know where the food comes from.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Kobster said:


> There is a new deworming product on the market now for cats called Profender that is a topical treatment, works much the same as advantage, except instead of treating fleas, it treats worms. Gets tapes, hooks and rounds. Ask your vet about it. Best part, one treatment is all you need, no second shot or pill.


Can this be purchased or do you have to go thru a vet to get Profender? Sounds like the way to go! Do you know how much it is? Can you give it to small kittens? Thanks for sharing that. Im going to mention it to my director of our TNR group.


----------



## Kobster

Right now its just through the vet. Price is comparable to Cestex. It can be used on kittens 8 weeks or older.


----------



## coaster

This is going to be a godsend to a lot of cat owners.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

coaster said:


> This is going to be a godsend to a lot of cat owners.


And the TNRers!


----------



## oneldybug

I used a syringe (no, not the kind w/a needle), fill it half way w/water, crush the pill, dump pill into syringe, put plunger part syringe back in just enough to hold it all in, shake it until pill is dissolved w/water.....find the kitty, and one quick swish, down the throat. No possiblity of kitty tossing it back up since it's already dissolved. Then, give treat immediately afterwards, so they don't stay mad.


----------



## Casey76

The only problem with that oneldybug is that some medications can have their pharmacokinetics drastically altered by crushing or dissolving them before administration.

Also there is a high risk of aspiration, which can lead to very serious pneumonia. Imagine how you would feel if someone squirted something in the back of your throat if you weren't expecting it.

I've never had any problems with pilling my kittens (and it seems that I've been pilling one kitten or another for the past 5 weeks!). I just take them in a light 3-finger scruff pinch to tip thier heads back. Then, using a pair of blunt-edged dissection forceps you can place the pill right on the back of their tongue (which forces a swallow reflex). You can then follow-up with _a couple of drops_ of water from a syringe, which you gently irrigate on the tongue, or down the side of the mouth (_not into the throat_)


----------



## gunterkat

I have to watch Arianwen with my benadryl pills, or she'll eat them. 8O So I don't imagine there would be a problem if she had to take a prescription.


----------

